# Police Officer Mark McCullers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Calvin "Mark" McCullers*
Southern Methodist University Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Tuesday, July 5, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 1 year, 5 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Drowned

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Mark McCullers drowned when his vehicle was washed away in torrential flooding while he was working an off duty assignment at a construction site in Highland Park at approximately 1:30 am.

The construction site was at the intersection of St. John's Street and North Fitzugh Avenue, near the banks of Turtle Creek. A severe thunderstorm had caused the water level in Turtle Creek to suddenly rise and rush down the adjacent roadway. Officer McCuller radioed for assistance when the wall of water struck his car and began to wash it away.

He attempted to exit the vehicle and reach safety, but he was also caught in the flood waters and is presumed drowned. Despite a massive search lasting over one week, his body has not yet been located.

Officer McCullers was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Southern Methodist University Police Department for 17 months. He is survived by his wife and six children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Richard Shafer
Southern Methodist University Police Department
3128 Dyer Street Suite 212
Patterson Hall
Dallas, TX 75205

Phone: (214) 768-3388


----------

